# Help On Hallmarks And History



## Susie (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello.

I am new here but that will become pretty obvious! I have 'found' a pocket watch and I want to know more about it, ( N.B. found in this context is not a euphemism for stolen!). I worked out how to open the case at the back and the front glass part but only by reading another post on here did I see how to open the mechanism and I am still rather excited by what I found. (Hopefully I will have successfully posted some pictures below).

The watch came from my Grandmother's house and I believe it was my Grandfather's. I will ask my Grandmother for some more history on it next time I see her but I'd like to know more about it. It is a very beautiful thing. As I said above I am still flushed at looking at the back of the mechanism, and the fact it had what appeared to be a diamond set into the back of it makes it even more exciting.

Anyway pictures are as follows and any information anyone can offer I'd really appreciate. Particularly age and type.

The text on the mechanism is GEO E YONGE _Strand_ London No 7568

The curb chain is red gold and has a key on it. As it is red gold I'm guessing this didn't come with the watch?

(And in brackets, as I don't know how this site works, I ought to say I have no intention of selling it, it will be kept in the family, and annoyingly probably not by me!)

Any information, guidance or just comments would be most appreciated. Many Thanks

Ok apparently I am using an invalid file format to load photos, so there are 3 on flicker here;

www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3113266831


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2008)

Gosh it is older than i


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2008)

Gosh it is older than I thought. I hope my Grandmother can give some background on how it came into the family.

Thank you for the information it is most appreciated.

S


----------

